# wanted: best practice for install and run PLEROMA instance on FreeBSD 13.0



## frank-bxl (Apr 25, 2021)

Hello Community, 
I am still completely inexperienced in handling FreeBSD servers (I have only used Debian and Arch so far) and would like to install a PLEROMA instance on a FreeBSD 13.0 RELEASE.
The instructions of pleroma (https://docs.pleroma.social/backend/installation/freebsd_en/) unfortunately only lead to a partially running system (no mailer function...).
I couldn't find a pkg or port for PLEROMA on FreeBSD.
Can someone help me here?


----------



## datasmurf (Apr 26, 2021)

Even if a pkg/Port would be available, you would still need to configure E-Mail with e.g. SMTP Adapter for it.





__





						Configuration Cheat Sheet - Pleroma Documentation
					






					docs-develop.pleroma.social


----------



## frank-bxl (Apr 26, 2021)

datasmurf said:


> you would still need to configure E-Mail with e.g. SMTP Adapte


Hello datasmurf,
thank you for the hint.
The SMTP-adapter in pleroma is activated and configured to my SMTP-Server on another machine in the web.
I'm following another trail now: the server was fresh set up at "hetzner" cloud vps. I read about an anti-spam policy, that "hetzner" blocks outgoing SMTP until the first invoice is payed. Then they ask for an apply to open the ports. If thats the case, I'll have to wait a few days.


----------



## datasmurf (Apr 26, 2021)

You could just simply manually contact your or any other SMTP Server, to be certain about the connection issue. Another handy tool is  mail/swaks the manpage with usage examples can be view with `swaks --help`.

`swaks --to user@example.com --server test-server.example.net`
`telnet example.com 25`
`openssl s_client -starttls smtp -connect example.com:465`

Good luck!


----------

